#ubuntu-website 2010-04-26
<stas> guys, is this the new landing page for firefox in lucid?
<stas> http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<jpds> stas: Yes.
<stas> jpds: is it final?
<stas> it looks like that bar is broken :)
<cjohnston> stas: there is already a bug on it if your talking about the border thing on the google page
<cjohnston> (if its google vs yahoo vs whoever else you customize against)
<stas> nope, talking about that image or whatever it is that looks half square
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-29
<cjohnston> mdke: ping
<mdke> cjohnston: (In case I'm not around at the moment, please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I get back)
<cjohnston> mdke: Is there any plan, or desire to localize help.ubuntu.com  - dpm is wondering if we should make a session at UDS about translating it, but I don't know if this is something that is planned or desired
<newz2000> ofirk_: download iframe should be updated and ready to launch
<newz2000> ryanakca: ^^
<newz2000> ofirk_: I was not able to get the updated js version in but I will
<ofirk_> newz2000: thanks! (you mean for new theme launch, right?)
<newz2000> ofirk_: which part?
<ofirk_> newz2000: will the download page be updated along with new kubuntu website theme?
<newz2000> ofirk_: I don't know about the new theme. To make the download page work you've got to point it at the new iframe
<newz2000> www.ubuntu.com/syndicated/kubuntu-lucid-iframe
<newz2000> ofirk_: do you want the old page updated now or are you putting the new page in today?
<ofirk_> \me just figured that they both not in the same place
 * ofirk_ fills stupid
<newz2000> ofirk_: I can do that
<newz2000> I should have done that
<ofirk_> I want the new iframe to be launched together with the new theme
<ofirk_> so keep it under kubuntu-lucid-iframe
<newz2000> ok, let me update the kubuntu iframe then (the old one)
<newz2000> The mirrors are getting hammered so my testing is not going well
<newz2000> ok, tested
<ofirk_> I checked, it already points to 10.04
<newz2000> I've updated the form...
<newz2000> gotta get it live
<ofirk_> ooh
<ofirk_> newz2000: the choice between netbook and desktop is missing in the current iframe
<newz2000> :-(
<stas> hmm, who knows why .com website is not using new branding? :|
<stas> i'm still excited to see it
<newz2000> ofirk_: Do you know if kubuntu 10.04 is LTS?
<ofirk_> newz2000: it is LTS
<newz2000> ok, thanks
<cjohnston> newz2000: what do you want to do with the bugs that are going to flood in.. like the two complaining that screenshots are out of date
<cjohnston> stas: did you read something saying it would be released today?
<stas> cjohnston: didn't, but thought it will target the release day
<newz2000> cjohnston: can you give me an example?
<newz2000> stas: we all wanted the branding to go live today but it just wasn't possible to get it done with a high enough quality for an LTS release.
<newz2000> However, things are moving along nicely and we're making progress on it.
<detrate-> hi, there appears to be a CSS bug on the homepage.  #ubuntulogo uses the following trick to hide the text inside the <a> tag (I guess for accessibility / SEO (though note, it's missing a title tag so it's not 508 compliant)) >> text-indent:-300px; << the problem is most obvious on a wide screen where this text is clearly visible off to the left.
<stas> np great to hear that.
<newz2000> detrate-: thanks for the report, let me check it
<detrate-> a better way to resolve this in the CSS layer is to do the following >> #ubuntulogo { display:block; background:...; width:0; padding-left:202px; overflow:hidden; }
<detrate-> that should work cross browser
<stas> detrate-: what browser are you using, I got chrome on ubuntu and can't see any issues
<detrate-> firefox
<detrate-> do you have a widescreen?
<newz2000> detrate-: I'll try it out.
<detrate-> http://imgur.com/MxYpS.png
<detrate-> look in the left of that screenshot
<detrate-> verified it's present in chrome
<detrate-> as well as opera
<detrate-> it should be viewable by any standards compliant browser
<detrate-> as it's just moving the text to the left -300px
<newz2000> detrate-: actually, I'm fried. I think I may have to try this tomorrow
<detrate-> really? just applying the css fix will work, I promise.
 * knome orders some fried kwwii's
<newz2000> I believe you. It looks like a good plan.
<detrate-> actually... you can probably just use 'overflow:hidden'
<newz2000> detrate-: it's very hard to get changes done on the website on release day because the server is hammered
<newz2000> detrate-: no, overflow hidden won't work on that
<detrate-> haha, fair enough
<detrate-> I just verified that it did
<newz2000> it will with your fix, not mine though
<detrate-> using firebug
<detrate-> damn... all these links are missing title tags
<knome> :P
<newz2000> title tags aren't needed if your link text is descriptive, which we try to do
<detrate-> in 508 compliance they are
<newz2000> check again
<detrate-> and I doubt the page currently validates
<detrate-> check 508 compliance again??
<newz2000> only for common text like "read more"
<newz2000> "download ubuntu" would not need it
<newz2000> "click here" would
<detrate-> fair enough
<detrate-> I guess there is no need to be redundant
<ofirk_> newz2000: thanks for the update to the iframe!
<newz2000> my pleasure. Sorry it took an extra hour to get right. :-)
<newz2000> ofirk_: when do you think your theme change will happen?
<ofirk_> newz2000: hopefully, next week
<newz2000> cool
<detrate-> holy css hacks batman, this stylesheet injected content is causing validation to fail: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.com%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<newz2000> detrate-: I test in multiple browser to ensure it's usable (including text only browsers like lynx)
<newz2000> The inline css is a necessary evil and does hurt validation but the site works
<detrate-> well I don't want to tell you how to do your job, especially on release day but if you want to bounce around ideas on how to have your cake and eat it to, let me know :)
<newz2000> detrate-: the mailing list is a good way to start a discusion on it
<detrate-> is there a forum or only mailing list?
<newz2000> just a mailing list but it gets very little traffic
<detrate-> have you dropped ie6 support?
<newz2000> detrate-: I still test with IE to make sure the site is usable
<newz2000> but I don't try to make it perfect
<newz2000> We still have about 5% of our users on IE6 :-(
<newz2000> (by test with IE I mean "test with IE6")
<detrate-> it's borked for me in ie6, it's okay in 7
<detrate-> http://imgur.com/cV8FD.png
<newz2000> As long as they can click the download button… :-)
<detrate-> :-P
<detrate-> yeah, I wish I could drop support as well... started adding ie6 support as a service
<detrate-> a large part of our market is involved with state/gvt -- so ~20-50% is ie :( :( :(
<detrate-> and ~70% of that is ie6
<newz2000> yuck
<detrate-> I know :-\
<detrate-> "we want it to do this, that and this"... "well... upgrade your browser, then we'll talk ;-P"
<newz2000> I remember when IE6 rocked.
<detrate-> yeah
<newz2000> As bad as it is, supporting it is better than IE5.5
<detrate-> yeah, it at least has _some_ idea of compliance
<detrate-> less hair pulling bugs but still enough that make you wish the ie team would just stop developing
<detrate-> bragging about ie9 having ~40% compatibility these days??? welcome to 5 years ago? hth
<detrate-> "but we injected more of our proprietary AWESOMENESS into it."
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug 571833
<ubot3> Malone bug 571833 in ubuntu-website ""What is Ubuntu" page should use 10.04 login screen screenshot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571833
<cjohnston> bug 151835
<ubot3> Malone bug 151835 in ubuntu-website "Ubuntu Desktop Edition page uses out-of-date screenshots" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151835
<detrate-> I give webkit props for pushing CSS to the next level
<cjohnston> bug 571837 bug 571845
<newz2000> cjohnston: lets just sit on these for a bit.
<ubot3> Malone bug 571837 in ubuntu-website "Server Edition page links to 8.04 brochure, should be 10.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571837
<ubot3> Malone bug 571845 in ubuntu-docs "help.ubuntu.com claims 9.10 is current stable, 8.04 is current LTS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571845
<cjohnston> how many more do you want
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> help.u.c shoud be assigned to ubuntu-docteam
<cjohnston> ok
<newz2000> that server edition link to 8.04 may be one to fix though
<newz2000> Hmm… we'll have to sit on it too
<cjohnston> ?
<newz2000> the server brochure
<newz2000> it won't be ready
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> would it be appropriate to send him an email and let him know that it will take time for everything to be updated, not to file a bug about everything
<newz2000> cjohnston: I'm going to let you decide. My head hurts.
<cjohnston> sorry to hear that... too much release fun?
<newz2000> Yeah. Plus I'm sleeping on a coach. :-)
<cjohnston> sell the house?
<newz2000> (I'm moving from one house to another and have 3 weeks between)
<newz2000> Close two week from tomorrow.
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> congrats
<newz2000> Thanks. I think it's been long enough for any serious issues to surface so I'm going to sign off here in a moment
<cjohnston> okie
<cjohnston> have a good one
<newz2000> thanks for your help cjohnston
<cjohnston> np
<skierpage> Twice now zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso has ended with  'Bad line - not a zsync file? "" '.  Anyone else seeing this?  Is this the place to report the problem?
<skierpage> md5sum reports a different checksum than in MD5SUMS, so the zsync error message is not a false alarm.
<skierpage> I wound up with 731101184 2010-04-28 13:17 kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso, which may be the unchanged .iso from yesterday's release candidate.
<Turl> hi all!
<Turl> hm, no netbook iso bittorrent on ubuntu.com? :(
<skierpage> I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/571877 about the apparent .zsync file corruption.
<ubot3> Malone bug 571877 in ubuntu-website "error 'Bad line - not a zsync file? ""' from zsync of kubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync" [Undecided,New]
<billybobbigdong> is the alternate install iso needed to create software raid?
<stas> billybobbigdong: did you check the http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<vegaz> the orange banner on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown is still showing "coming soon...", thought you should know :) off for a fresh install, thank you for a great os!
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-30
<ChrisMorgan> The xubuntu site picture has broken image references in it (looks like it was SVG done in Inkscape) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=xubuntu-site.png - someone may wish to regenerate that picture.
<knome> re broken image refrences in xubuntu site draft -  don't care :P
<mdke> cjohnston: this comes up quite frequently and we always say that local teams are welcome to create their own localised version of help.u.c and that we'll help if necessary. dpm must know all this
<melat0nin> helo, have noticed a mistake on the ubuntu website
<melat0nin> here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/music-store-lynx - first paragraph should read 'unfortunately' not 'unfortunatley'
<melat0nin> anyone?
<melat0nin> newz2000: pls see above
<newz2000> thanks melat0nin
<cjohnston> mdke: are you still around?
<merbit> hello! I doubt this is the channel to ask, but... who do I complain to seed the torrents of ports? the seeds for several 10.04 builds seem not supported by 24/7 seed like other torrent files -- see http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ the "complete" column
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-01
<mdke> cjohnston: now
<cjohnston> mdke: I have a feeling we are going to keep playing this game..
<AdamDV> Whats the deal with ubuntu.com? Wasn't it supposed to be re-branded?
<stas> AdamDV: nope, it wasn't possible to rebrand cause of amount of work with lts
<AdamDV> So, next release?
<stas> I don't know.
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-27
<ikonia> a user in #ubuntu just pointed out the drupal status of ubuntu.com, I assume it's known about
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-28
<MichealH> Wanna report a typo
<MichealH> "Secure, reliable and licence-freeSecure, reliable and licence-free"
<MichealH> :P
<MichealH> Someone jut brought it up in release-party
<MichealH> I think they were bringing up the grammer, not too sure
<daker> hey newz2000 the homepage has a link  that point to http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop-archive/why-is-it-free which is 404
<mhall119> daker: I'm looking for someone who can fix that
<mhall119> thanks
<daker> yw
<mhall119> daker: fixed now, thanks again
<daker> ok
<jbwiv> hi guys. I was wondering whom I should provide feedback to regarding the current ubuntu.com look?
<newz2000> jbwiv: there are a few people in here who will hear,also there's the mailing list for more detailed ideas, or the ubuntu-website-content project on launchpad for bugs
<jbwiv> newz2000, ok, well, I was out yesterday looking at the pre-launch page and found it absolutely beautiful. Nice balance and use of color and contrast. I looked today and actually thought the site was broken...that I was missing a css download because of site load. The overuse of white is just so glaring. White on the sides, white in the middle, etc. It's hard to look at. :-( I really appreciate all the hard work you guys do, but hope you'll consi
<jbwiv> der creating more of a balance. I really think narwhal is the best ubuntu release ever, and it should have a website that speaks to that ;-)
<newz2000> thanks for the feedback jbwiv.
<newz2000> We did shave about 1MB off the homepage. :-)
<newz2000> and by "we" I mean the team, I just watched it happen.
<mhall119> it was quite a spectacle too
<jbwiv> newz2000, ha...no problem ;) I know everyone has an opinion, but I'd be surprised if I'm not alone in not liking the glaring white. of course, maybe my monitors have the brightness too high ;-)
<jbwiv> newz2000, that's always a win
<jbwiv> but surely a bit of color wouldn't add a meg back in
<jbwiv> the site design looks great
<jbwiv> just the color that kills me...even darker dots on the site might ease the eye strain
<jbwiv> oh well, for what it's worth ;)
<jbwiv> in general, you guys create beautiful pages
<mhall119> Ubuntu's so bright you gotta wear shades
<jbwiv> mhall119, lol...or run f.lux ;-)
<jbwiv> is the website done mostly by volunteers or hired guns?
<mhall119> it's harder to make a bad pun and reference 80's music about f.lux
<jbwiv> you could say the sight is a bit f.lux'd up... ;-)
<mhall119> but without 80's musical reference, it just feels empty
<jbwiv> mhall119, yeah...I got nothing
<jbwiv> Super F.lux?
<jbwiv> althought that may be 70s
<newz2000> jbwiv: no, www.ubuntu.com is mostly not managed by volunteers, though a few do make big contributions through QA and the bug tracker.
<newz2000> However many of our related sites do get major help from the community.
<jbwiv> newz2000, ok, cool. do you mind me asking who does the gfx work? my company is in need of a graphic designer and the stuff they put together at ubuntu.com looks great...
<newz2000> jbwiv: yaili, who is sometimes here, does that. She's gainfully employed, you can't have her. :-)
<newz2000> details at http://design.canonical.com/
<jbwiv> newz2000, ok, thx ;-)
<mhall119> jbwiv: if you're looking for some custom artwork, I'd recommend http://thinkdualbrain.com/
<stas> everyone congrats with the new release ;)
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-30
<AlanBell> who does the countdown banners?
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<AlanBell> one is broken and is now text saying "The next version of Ubuntu is coming soon" and the other two just stoppped on "coming soon" images
<AlanBell> newz2000: ^^
<[Chameleon]> I would like to report that the link to the ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent on the Alternative Download page is 404.
<[Chameleon]> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-01
<newz2000> AlanBell: yes, it's being worked on. We have a little bit of a staff shortage but I did get an email yesterday saying they knew about it and were working.
<AlanBell> thanks newz2000
<AlanBell> first I knew was it was broken on the ubuntu accessibility team blog then I saw other people complaining that the images on their blogs were wrong
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-23
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug #987288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987288 in Ubuntu Website "Banner1 countdown counter shows wrong days left (7 instead of 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987288
<newz2000> cjohnston: ruh roh
<cjohnston> every cycle something breaks
<newz2000> cjohnston: it works for me
<newz2000> I wonder if it was just a caching error
<newz2000> or maybe someone saw it and fixed it
<cjohnston> looks fine to me too
<cjohnston> i just poked at you cause there was a screenshot
<newz2000> no sweat
<newz2000> we'll assume someone saw it and I'll mark it as fixed released
<cjohnston> heh
<htorque> hello everyone! i was wondering if anyone could give bug 873350 a little more love? the dvd contains way more than just the lang packs nowadays.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873350 in ubuntu-website-content "Wrong description of DVD content" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873350
<mhall119> newz2000: ^^
<mhall119> who's doing that these days?
<newz2000> mhall119: the web-team, lead by Peter
<newz2000> mhall119: I'll ping kate
<mhall119> thanks newz2000
<htorque> thanks a bunch! :-)
<newz2000> kate is not here. It's release week, where could she be?
 * newz2000 ponders and searches
<mhall119> newz2000: hiding?
<mhall119> drinking?
<mhall119> hiding *and* drinking?
<mhall119> now that sounds like a reasonable idea
<newz2000> I wonder if she's in London. The last couple she ran the release from there.
<newz2000> Pete has the link and I'm sure he and Kate will discuss it.
<newz2000> I'm also certain he'll be glad to have one more thing on the todo list for Thursday. ;-)
<mhall119> I bet
<mhall119> thanks newz2000
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-24
<rsajdok> May I ask someone to review this solution ? https://code.launchpad.net/~ris/loco-team-portal/part-fix-720824c/+merge/94771
<bbartek> I don´t know where to report this:
<bbartek> http://www.flickr.com/photos/16102208@N05/6963441066/
<bbartek> Screenshot from a link to the Ubuntu website in Facebook
<bbartek> The icon shows Firefox Thunderbird
<bbartek> It should show the Ubntu icon
<mhall119> bbartek: that's a Facebook issue
<mhall119> it seems to be pulling a random image from the site
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: move the convo in here so that its available to other peoples input please?
<jamestunnicliffe> yep
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: http://linaro.chrisjohnston.org/lcq1-12/
<jamestunnicliffe> http://imgur.com/5bjeP shows the problem
<jamestunnicliffe> I would show another image, but imgur just stopped working for me...
<jamestunnicliffe> hang on.
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug #987589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987589 in Linaro Connect Planning "Export attendees from Connect Registration form to Summit" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987589
<cjohnston> per Joey it is good to go
<mhall119> cjohnston: in a meeting
<mhall119> I'll check in a minute
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> was just makin the ping
<mhall119> thanks
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: ok.. i see that
<jamestunnicliffe> http://bayimg.com/IAojkaaDd is the same code, but for some reason looks fine.
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: max-width: 65.333em; /* 980px / 15px (baseline font); 980px + (60px x 2) = 1100px */
<cjohnston> that's why.. its only the max-width
<cjohnston> I'm thinking
<jamestunnicliffe> Yes, but it expanded in all my tests (see second pic)
<cjohnston> all of the grid stuff is messed up
<jamestunnicliffe> The there are some elements scaling up to 100% inside it, which seemed to be pushing it out.
<cjohnston> Can I merge in my stuff and see what it does?
<cjohnston> i can always pull it out
<jamestunnicliffe> yep
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: applied
<cjohnston> please use http://linaro.chrisjohnston.org/lcq1-12/
<daker> mhall119, no it's not a facebook problem ツ
<jamestunnicliffe> cjohnston: Ah, you applied it to the Ubuntu site. The merge was into the Linaro theme.
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> i applied it to summit
<cjohnston> removed it from linaro theme
<jamestunnicliffe> Hang on a moment...
<jamestunnicliffe> OK, that looks fine.
<jamestunnicliffe> No idea how I screwed mine up so much.
<cjohnston> i dont think you applied the merge to summit
<jamestunnicliffe> The wite background still isn't filling the width properly though.
<cjohnston> what page
<jamestunnicliffe> (it is nearly, but not qute)
<jamestunnicliffe> http://linaro.chrisjohnston.org/lcq1-12/
<cjohnston> it looks right on lcq2-12 here
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> your right.. it isnt
<jamestunnicliffe> Oh, I love CSS
<cjohnston> thats something we can fix tho if thats the only complaint it should be easy
<cjohnston> i have css
<jamestunnicliffe> I would personally dump the mobile table view and just hide the elements that you do.
<cjohnston> what mobile table?
<jamestunnicliffe> The grey table
<jamestunnicliffe> that shows up at >900 pixels wide.
<cjohnston> thats to make the links bigger..
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> it stops at 960px
<jamestunnicliffe> That would be it.
<cjohnston> that way it gets pads
<jamestunnicliffe> I would just leave the lists in place (if you haven't changed the CSS around them, they will re-flow down the page)
<jamestunnicliffe> The problem is, with my desktop browser at half screen width, the mobile site shows up.
<jamestunnicliffe> There is no need for it.
<cjohnston> that was the point of it, i don't disagree, but it was so that tablets see it
<jamestunnicliffe> If my old phone can handle the "full" site, I think tablets are OK :-)
<jamestunnicliffe> We could just move the social bobbins to the bottom of the page and it will just scale.
<jamestunnicliffe> No need to hide anything.
<jamestunnicliffe> cjohnston: in core-grid.css, .inner-wrapper, set width: 100%, get rid of padding. Think that fixes the layout.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> will do in a few.. i need to eat while i can
<jamestunnicliffe> cjohnston: indeed
<jamestunnicliffe> cjohnston: Actually that makes the white background fill out, but breaks the grey menu bar at the top (no padding / border)
<jamestunnicliffe> I think that is the right direction though.
<jamestunnicliffe> cjohnston: give core.css:232 .nav-secondary "margin: 0 20px"
<cjohnston> instead or in adition
<jamestunnicliffe> cjohnston: scratch that, move the .inner-wrapper padding: 0 20px; to core.css (line 263ish)
<cjohnston> now im confused
<cjohnston> heh
<jamestunnicliffe> OK ignore all of above.
<jamestunnicliffe> move the .inner-wrapper padding: 0 20px; from core-grid.css (all places) to core.css, where some .inner-wrapper stuff is defined at line 263
<jamestunnicliffe> And with it, set width: 100%
<jamestunnicliffe> Arg. No. Hang on.
<jamestunnicliffe> I promise I am not messing with you. This is just doing my head in.
<cjohnston> 1 sec
<jamestunnicliffe> just ignore me :-)
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you hit tarmac please
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-25
<newz2000> imbrandon: (or anyone) Can you think of a simpler way to do a completely automated, headless install of Drupal easier than this: http://pastebin.com/BpNeX0RT (on Ubuntu of course)
 * newz2000 wonders how well apt-get install drupal7 works
<newz2000> ok, here's a fun game
<newz2000> lets make a list of apps that would be bad idea to have as options in the "try ubuntu on ec2 for free" service.
<newz2000> skipfish, siege come to mind
<imbrandon> newz2000: my juju charm :)
<imbrandon> specificly my juju drupal charm :) hehe
<imbrandon> afk
<newz2000> imbrandon: got info?
<imbrandon> yup one sec
<newz2000> no rush
<imbrandon> its at ~imbrandon/charms/oneiric/drupal
<imbrandon> iirc, i'll check in a few min , deploying omgubuntu.co.uk atm
<imbrandon> so kinda tied for a few
<newz2000> no prob
<imbrandon> but i'll be arround here in a bit
<imbrandon> err precise also not oneiric
<imbrandon> habbit
<newz2000> https://code.launchpad.net/~imbrandon/drupal-charm/trunk
<newz2000> found it
<imbrandon> yea thats a copy of the github repo, a little behind
<imbrandon> i need to remove that one i think
<imbrandon> newz2000: btw i plan a major upgrade to that charm after lunch
<imbrandon> today, it was already on the plate after omg deploy
<imbrandon> for pre release readynesss
<newz2000> imbrandon: I don't think I'm going to be able to make any big changes today, so don't hurry on my account
<imbrandon> kk, i'll be done before EOD for certain, MAYBE before but def arround all day between those two things
<imbrandon> and it was my plan anyhow too :)
<imbrandon> newz2000: you know you can come drop any of those hp micro servers off down here for safe keeping if ya need to :)
<imbrandon> and ahve any , LOL
<newz2000> If i I ahd any, I think I could keep them safe
<nigelb> lol
<newz2000> imbrandon: I'm having an issue with that script I pointed to, I have the db username, password and db name in the settings file
<newz2000> but when you hit the install.php it says access denied, presumably because the password is blank
<newz2000> ooh, no, its not!
<newz2000> you can mostly ignore me for now, I'm just going to ask questions because asking them always makes me figure the answer out 30 seconds later
 * newz2000 wonders if he just nullified that affect by saying you don't need to listen
<newz2000> wth, it just started working and I have no clue what I did
 * newz2000 goes for a walk
<mhall119> lol
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-26
<l3on> Hi all.. I'm looking for some image about Precise.. I would like to change the ubuntu.it homepage...
<l3on> do you where I can find it?
<cjohnston> steveedwards: ping
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey.
<cjohnston> Couple things.. Do you have some time?
<steveedwards> I do right now. 'Sup?
<cjohnston> 1) The summit thing is omobile!
<cjohnston> s/omobile/mobile
<cjohnston> 2) I have to add a few things back that were lost when it went mobile
<cjohnston> 3) I now use the twitter js thats used on uds.u.c
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Woop! Fantastic.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Nice work.
<cjohnston> 4) I need help figuring out a place to put a little bit of text.. I need a place to put information about if you need help (something broke, somethings wrong, stuff like that) while at UDS, send an email to this address to get help
<cjohnston> Could you help me out with #4 at some point in the near future?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Sure, of course. Is the text written already?
<cjohnston> no.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Do you want a hand writing it?
<cjohnston> I have one for Linaro and one for Ubuntu, so, while not a requirement, it would be nice if they fit together and all I have to do is change an address
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Ah, okay. Cool.
<cjohnston> if you could.. I'm not good at making a short statement about something like that.. i could probably do 3 paragraphs, but trying to sum it up in a sentence, not so much
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Happy to help. If you send me the text once it's been written, we can create a design for you and figure out the placement.
<cjohnston> I'll send you my thoughts and maybe tweak the text too?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Cool. No problem.
<peterm-ubuntu> we are live
<cjohnston> peterm-ubuntu: ubuntu.com looks odd
<cjohnston> I guess the dots above the P. P. P. white box
<peterm-ubuntu> cjohnston can you send a screenshot
<cjohnston> peterm-ubuntu: http://ubuntuone.com/28j8ktDMud6z2xuzXNtPky
<peterm-ubuntu> cjohnston I think that's correct
<cjohnston> I think it is too, it just looks odd
<cjohnston> to me atleast
<cjohnston> i assume the download link is supposed to be not working
<cjohnston> nm. it works now
<peterm-ubuntu> it should be… but things are a bit funny
<cjohnston> hahaha
<cjohnston> not that kind of funny?
<peterm-ubuntu> cjohnston depends whose chair you are sitting in?
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz> cjohnston, now it looks really funny!
<Amoz> Site off-line
<Amoz> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding.
<cjohnston> nice
<Amoz> hehe
<Amoz> having problems?
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> Amoz: tiny problem
<newz2000> :-)
<mhall119> very tiny problem
<mhall119> it's just that everybody on the internet is trying to get into Millbank
<mhall119> (or whereever our actual servers live)
<newz2000> quick, install wider doors!
<Amoz> newz2000, lol
<newz2000> it's very hard to get the bulldozer in there to make the opening wider with all the people in the way though.
<Amoz> soo
<Amoz> started seeding torrents
<cjohnston> i need to do that
<cjohnston> antdillon: I though bug #988868 was fixed in a previous bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988868 in ubuntu-website-content "Chrome and Firefox icons outdated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/988868
<cjohnston> steveedwards: only looking at the left side (not the grid side) when you get a chance if you have any feedback on that I would apprecieate it
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Will do.
<cjohnston> sorry.. steveedwards uds.chrisjohnston.org
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-27
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey.
<cjohnston> hey steveedwards
<steveedwards> Those help addresses – has there been a single mailing list set up, or are they individual addresses?
<cjohnston> one for Linaro one for Ubuntu
<steveedwards> Okay, great. Thanks/
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> thanks steveedwards
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-28
<cjohnston> mhall119: we discussed changing the meeting types and that it would require a migration
<cjohnston> when running schemamigration it says no changes
<cjohnston> thoughts?
#ubuntu-website 2013-04-24
<rsajdok> https://code.launchpad.net/~ris/loco-team-portal/fix-552762/+merge/142553/comments/341945 I've created a table "TeamEventVenue" which links "Teamevent" and "Venue". What does it mean "store in memory"?
<daker> rsajdok: i mean if we run the migration script we will lost all the relation between events and venues
<rsajdok> daker: Do you mean past relations?
<daker> yep
<daker> rsajdok: how do you will relink the re-generate the new TeamEventVenue data ?
<rsajdok> daker: ah, I  understand now :)
<rsajdok> daker: Should I prepare a script that migrates the data?
<daker> it can be done on the migrations script
<rsajdok> daker: Should I use for that south?
<daker> rsajdok: something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598009/
<rsajdok> daker: ok, Thanks You. I am going to prepare it in a few days.
<daker> ty
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-21
<mhall119> cjohnston: jose: could one of you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/custom-registration-form/+merge/215795 when you get a chance
<jose> mhall119: I have no privileges to approve/reject, but I can make a comment in a couple hours when I'm home. is that fine for you?
<mhall119> jose: works for me, thanks
<jose> np :)
<cjohnston> commented
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-24
<danialbehzadi> Hey all,
<danialbehzadi> Where can I find the source of latest main Ubuntu website?
<cjohnston> danialbehzadi: I don't believe its public. What do you need?
<danialbehzadi> cjohnston: To translate it for the main page of Ubuntu-ir website
<cjohnston> I'm not sure what to tell you
<mhall119> cjohnston: are you overly attached to bzr_apps in summit?
<cjohnston> nope
<mhall119> ok, I'm taking the opportunity to remove things that really aren't needed anymore
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> as we go, please try making things pass flake8 testing
<cjohnston> mhall119: I wonder about OLD_REGISTRATION_FORM_VIEW... It isn't 'old' per se.. maybe s/OLD_REGISTRATION_FORM_VIEW/DEFAULT_REGISTRATION_FORM_VIEW?
<mhall119> cjohnston: in the test case you mean?
<cjohnston> sorry.. I misread, I thought that was in the view.. if its only in the test case, I don't think I care
<mhall119> yeah, it's in the test
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-25
<slangasek> mhall119: so, how does summit fare under django 1.6 nowadays?  I'm hitting a strange issue with the debconf14 site which I suspect is a django bug; wondering if there's any hope of testing with the new upstream
<mhall119> slangasek: I'm working on an upgrade
<mhall119> slangasek: lp:~mhall119/summit/django-1.6-port
<mhall119> sponsorships app isn't working in 1.6, because it uses FormWizards and those have changed significantly since Summit was written
<slangasek> mhall119: so if I tried to run it on django 1.6 as-is, it would fall over badly? :)
 * slangasek nods
<mhall119> schedule and common work in the above branch
<slangasek> and it's precisely sponsorship that I'm currently working on sorting out
<slangasek> so I guess that doesn't help me
<slangasek> was worth asking, though - thanks
<mhall119> but I don't know enough about (a) the sponsorship app or (b) form wizards in django to quickly fix it
<mhall119> slangasek: what version of django are you running it on?
<slangasek> 1.4
<slangasek> that's the supported version, right?
<mhall119> yeah
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-26
<mihir> daker: ping !!
<daker> mihir: pong
<mihir> daker: you there?
<jose> mihir: just ask
<mihir> jose: i am getting some error while setting up summit website
<jose> mihir: that doesn't give me any clues I can help with
<mihir_> jose: i am trying make init after following all the steps.
<mihir_> but getting following errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339813/
<jose> mihir_: did you install dependencies?
<jose> looks like not
<jose> pip install -r requirements.txt
<jose> also, make sure you're in the virtualenv
<mihir_> jose: yes i did
<jose> try again?
<mihir_> jose: trying
<jose> I have to leave now, just leave your question
<mihir_> jose: sure
<mihir_> jose: it installed all stuffs successfully excpet last one
<mihir_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7340120/
<daker> yes i have the same problem with LoCo Team Portal
#ubuntu-website 2015-04-24
<mhall119> daker: FYI, I spoke to IS about your ticket and they should be getting you an update soon
<daker> mhall119: thanks!
<daker> PabloRubianes: hello
<daker> so we need to target 1.5.4
<PabloRubianes> daker: hello, i've just saw the answer from RT
<PabloRubianes> daker: did you got the comment I made in your merge request?
<daker> PabloRubianes: you can look at this one https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.1273491/+merge/229522
<daker> and this one is still WIP https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.777098/+merge/151644
<PabloRubianes> daker: ok, but is gonna happen the same with the first one
<daker> PabloRubianes: no need to change the status, you can just comment and under the comment field their a Review select, just select "approve"
<daker> then the bot will merge the MR
<PabloRubianes> ohhh
<PabloRubianes> well I'll check that one later then
<PabloRubianes> daker: let me check but 1.5 is also unsupported
<PabloRubianes> daker: 1.4, 1.7 and 1.8 are supported
<PabloRubianes> and 1.4 is supported until 1 october
<daker> PabloRubianes: 1.5 is not supported anymore ?
<PabloRubianes> no
<daker> PabloRubianes: do you have a link ?
<PabloRubianes> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Django_(web_framework)#Versions
<PabloRubianes> I have saw it in the django site too
<PabloRubianes> looking
<PabloRubianes> daker: on the side bar of https://www.djangoproject.com/download/
<PabloRubianes> Unsupported previous releases
<PabloRubianes> is 1.5
<daker> ok i'll ask IS again
<PabloRubianes> daker: at the bottom of that page there's a table of the support status of the versions
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-25
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> comment ça va?
<davidcalle> dholbach: bien! Et toi?
<dholbach> bien aussi :-)
<dholbach> j'ai eu un weekend très calme :)
<dholbach> shall we attempt a deployment today? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: that's nice :) Yep, I need to finish downloading something before I move to the vpn to check everything, but I'm filing the RT this morning
<dholbach> ok, no worries
<dholbach> take your time
<dholbach> I'm still busy patch piloting anyway :)
<davidcalle> :)
<davidcalle> You'll need to teach me one day ;)
<davidcalle> dholbach: +1 to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/just-one-rawhtml-plugin ?
<davidcalle> afair, it contains everything we worked on monday
<davidcalle> friday*
<dholbach> go go go
<dholbach> 🏎
<davidcalle> dholbach: redeploying the whole clean thing on staging to get a shiny tarball for prod
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle> dholbach: dpm: you are CCed to the duc rt
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<dholbach> you're a hero
<dpm> thanks davidcalle!
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-26
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> comment ça va, mon ami?
<davidcalle> dholbach: bien et toi? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: btw, we deployed fine yesterday :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: at one point, #is ran a wrong command and the site went down though... Went back up quickly. Then we lost the page tree view! It came back when collectstatic finished, but that was a long half hour :p
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> well done!
<davidcalle> dholbach: so, let's import ? :D
<dholbach> yes, in a bit - I need to run some errands now, bbiab
<davidcalle> np :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, back again
<dholbach> davidcalle, hohum........
<dholbach> in the admin interface, I can't find "md_importer"
<dholbach> nevermind, I just had to give myself the right permissions :-)
<dholbach> I added import rules for snappy and snapcraft (not for the ./generate command of snapcraft though)
<dholbach> davidcalle, did we add python3-yaml?
<dholbach> it's at least not in requirements.txt
<dholbach> looks like something we need to ask IS to install
<dholbach> shall I file an RT or did you do it already?
<dholbach> (it doesn't look like it's available through pip if I made no mistake looking)
<davidcalle> dholbach: yeah, got the same and was worried for a sec :) python3-yaml should be there (it's in the trunk of the spec), but I wanted to get a webops to run the importer, so we can see live if there are issues, and have him apt-get python3-yaml if it's missing.
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> ok, let me set up the hero tour import then
<davidcalle> dholbach: maybe not right now? Since the page layout will be broken
<davidcalle> Still need to be fixed in github
<dholbach> I'll leave the hero tour out then
<dholbach> mark it as inactive
<davidcalle> Oh right :)
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> ok, done
<davidcalle> dholbach: \o/
<davidcalle> Let's go to webops then ;)
<dholbach> davidcalle, do we have some description of what needs fixing in snappy-dev-website?
<dholbach> shall I file a bug report and point to an imported page on staging?
<davidcalle> dholbach: layout + 15.10 docs missing
<dholbach> we won't have 15.10
<dholbach> I'll file 2 bugs then
<dholbach> thanks
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'll fix it today, probably no need for the layout one
<dholbach> ok
<davidcalle> And probably no needs as well for the 15.10 doc honestly, this boat has sailed (at least that's my understanding of it)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm asking in webops
<dholbach> fantastic
 * davidcalle wonders why he has an IRC highlight on "fantastic"
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> you want to hear about all the positive things :)
<davidcalle> Hehe :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: the importer took "a few seconds" to run on prod, without any output (other than usual zinnia deprecation warnings). Let's see how it is after the automated run and ask for logs. I'm confused.
<DJones> ot sure if this is in the website teams remit, but there's reports that https://help.ubuntu.com/community is giving Internal server errors
<DJones> s/ot/not
<DJones> Back working now
<davidcalle> DJones: Thanks for the heads up, if it happens again, you can probably leave a message in #canonical-sysadmin
<DJones> Cheers
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-27
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, the import looks like it worked - at least the page security page (jdstrand was referring to it yesterday) is now up to date
<dholbach> davidcalle, the only thing is the build-apps landing page (minor issue), how did we resolve that on staging?
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy-dev-website/issues/2 is fixed too
<davidcalle> dholbach: hey o/
<davidcalle> dholbach: as far as I can see, the importer isn't working: https://developer.ubuntu.com/admin/md_importer/importedarticle/ is empty and https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/interfaces is missing the opengl interface
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you think the importer is passing the hero tour through the usual md cleanup? eg. eight-col for text, twelve-col for code
<davidcalle> Because that could be the issue with the layout being skewed
<dholbach> davidcalle, the latter I need to check, it might
<dholbach> davidcalle, do we have logs for the importer on production too?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm writing the rt for getting them
<dholbach> davidcalle, do we need an RT for something like that, or can we just ping in #webops?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've pinged, but I'll get a rt ready to send just in case :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> thanks a lot davidcalle
<davidcalle> "There is no South database module 'south.db.postgresql_psycopg2' for your database. Please either choose a supported database, check for SOUTH_DATABASE_ADAPTER[S] settings, or remove South from INSTALLED_APPS." is the only things in logs for the md importer and the gadget list importer
<davidcalle> o_O
<davidcalle> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> is that a recent entry?
<davidcalle> Today
<dholbach> or is it back from when we moved to a new django?
<dholbach> bizarre
<dholbach> because we shouldn't be using South any more
<davidcalle> Yeah, and it's not in settings.py on prod, just checked
<dholbach> and they don't have another local settings.py or something?
<dholbach> oh... South is still in the dependencies branch
<dholbach> maybe it gets loaded somehow
<dholbach> or there's still a .pyc lying around?
<davidcalle> dholbach: the charm overrides some values of settings.py, but nothing related to installed apps. Maybe a .pyc around, yes.
<dholbach> shall I update the dep branch to remove South?
<dholbach> I know that moving from south to django migrations (as part of 1.7 or whatever it was), you had to remove all migrations/*.pyc files
<dholbach> I'm wondering if it's something similar
<davidcalle> dholbach: yeah, look at #webops for where we stand, I've asked for the removal of these, but I'm not sure how to restart the site after. Spads is looking into it.
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> I don't know for sure either :-/
<davidcalle> dholbach: ok, so not a pyc issue, looks like you were right: just having south installed can cause issues (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29647602/there-is-no-south-database-module-south-db-postgresql-psycopg2-for-your-databa).
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> ok, let's delete it then! :)
 * davidcalle underlines the already existing mental note in red: "Always listen to dholbach"
<davidcalle> dholbach: Spads is removing it from prod to test
<dholbach> http://herbookthoughts.reads-it.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/d6a1143f571184db25f94613edd43b40af6d3a629221aba00d9efdcfef5efd84.jpg
<dholbach> I'll update the deps branch
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'll start with snappy guides/
<dholbach> ok, I'll do build-apps
<dholbach> and turn off the automatic improts
<dholbach> imports
<dholbach> the nice thing is, you can copy over stuff from a local import :)
<dholbach> and upstream says about running 'cms' 'fix-tree' after an import:
<dholbach> <EvilDMP_> dholbach: depends how confident/suspicious you are!
<dholbach> <EvilDMP_> one would hope these trees can manage themselves properly
<davidcalle> dholbach: oh wait, looks like pages are just not published!
<dholbach> what what(?)
<dholbach> maybe we would have just needed for the command to pass?
<dholbach> davidcalle, are you publishing them all now?
<davidcalle> dholbach: hmm, maybe I was wrong, I can see some of them, eg. the guides landing page
<dholbach> so maybe it was in the middle of some operation
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you think it makes sense to run the script again with a crazy huge timeout?
<davidcalle> dholbach: maybe, but let's plan this with a RT, so we ask for a backup, a page check, then for the backup to be injected in cas of failure
<davidcalle> dholbach: I would request it today, does it work for you?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I don't want the doc to be offline for too long
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> davidcalle, we're in the team call already, chatting
<davidcalle> dholbach: joining in a sec
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/more-and-faster-imports/+merge/293137 ready for staging
<dholbach> test suite is still running with the changes of the branch, but from my gut feeling it should be fine
<davidcalle> Done with /guides
<dholbach> I lost track somewhat
<dholbach> let me resume my work there :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll fix snappy/build-apps* before I EOD
<dholbach> working on it now
<davidcalle> dholbach: if you need to run, I can pick it up
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> I'll do it
<davidcalle> ack
<davidcalle> dholbach: the vpn is giving me trouble to log in, I'll push your branch on staging when I'm home
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> and thanks a lot
<dholbach> davidcalle, done
<dholbach> I'm calling it a day now
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks! Enjoy the evening :)
<dholbach> you too! :)
<dholbach> and thanks for all your help!
<davidcalle> np!
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-28
<dholbach> davidcalle, did the staging deployment succeed?
<davidcalle> dholbach, all good
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> there's not much to test on staging now, is there?
<dholbach> it was the footnotes extension, the increased number of cron runs and dropping the fix-tree command
<dholbach> we could theoretically get it onto production, together with the dropped South from the deps branch
<dholbach> or what do you think?
<davidcalle> (otr)
<dholbach> I have an appointment and lunch coming up now... let's chat later on again
<davidcalle> dholbach, sorry, was driving (with the kids this morning). I think we could and should, yep :)
<davidcalle> (well, I was at a red light, not "driving")
<dholbach> davidcalle, man... don't IRC and drive!
<davidcalle> dholbach: Heh, I'm home now ;)
<davidcalle> dholbach: dpm, should we do a quick docs hangout now, to be there for the snappy community sync one?
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: if you want/have time, waiting for you in here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/community-team
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> give me 2-3 mins
<dpm> davidcalle, thanks. I might not join, but I'll see if I can make it later
<dholbach> dpm, might not join the community sync or this hangout now?
<dpm> dholbach, this hangout, I'm preparing some notes for the community sync and the interfaces workflow discussion
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> if I'm done in a few mins, I'll join this call and we can talk about it. I just need a few quiet minutes :)
<davidcalle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16094850/
<dholbach> davidcalle, so what do you suggest we do about staging now?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm creating sections that match our various uses cases, I'll add directives and we'll see what happens after a few runs? Do you know if there is any urgency for landing footnotes? If it can wait monday, we'll hopefully have more things to add to a deployment by then.
<davidcalle> What do you think?
 * davidcalle looks back at the #webops conv
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm wondering if it was really about South and not just git not being installed (why it was not installed is another story, it boggles me)
<davidcalle> dholbach: in any case, removing it won't hurt :)
<davidcalle> I'm removing it for the spec as well (it's also included as a deb dep)
<dholbach> footnotes has no urgency
<dholbach> yeah, let's remove it :)
<dholbach> and the test-cases sound like a good idea, yes
<dholbach> I'll massage them into a test later on, when you're done
<davidcalle> :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: from the top of your head, do you know if we need python-psycopg2?
<davidcalle> me nukes all python-* just in case :p
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you see the db entry for staging?
<davidcalle> the db entry?
<dholbach> the db config
<davidcalle> Please elaborate
<dholbach> in settings.py
<davidcalle> Oh, right, let me look
<dholbach> I don't know if there are other options, but psycopg2 could be how we connect to the db
<dholbach> it's at least what I use for local testing of pg
<davidcalle> dholbach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16096112/
<davidcalle> dholbach: doesn't really matter, though, since it works on staging with it installed
<dholbach> I don't know anything about dj_database_url
<dholbach> in my test config it says:
<dholbach> 'ENGINE': 'django.db.backends.postgresql_psycopg2',
<davidcalle> dholbach: ok, I guess the charm handles the connection somehow
<dholbach> ok - does the charm install psyopg2?
<davidcalle> dholbach: it's a dependency of what the charm installs (the site)
<dholbach> ok, then we're safe :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I will need to run in a bit... if there's anything else how I can help, please just drop me an email and I'll look into it first thing tomorrow
<dholbach> I'm going to start work a bit earlier tomorrow, as I'll have to run a bit earlier as well
<dholbach> dpm, ^ sorry for not letting you know earlier, I forgot to mention it to you
<dpm> dholbach, no worries. What time would work for you for the UOS schedule review call?
<dpm> dholbach, ah, I misread
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, ack and sounds good
<dholbach> we'll find some overlap tomorrow :-)
<dholbach> I don't plan to start working at 23 UTC or something :-P
<dholbach> I just need to leave an hour or 1h30m early :)
<dholbach> all right... see you guys tomorrow! :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, nw, enjoy your evening o/
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-29
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://docs.django-cms.org/en/3.2.5/upgrade/3.2.4.html
<dholbach> looks like we want this
<dholbach> there's no changelog for 3.2.5
<davidcalle> dholbach: nice one
<dholbach> ah ok, http://docs.django-cms.org/en/latest/upgrade/3.2.5.html
<dholbach> 3.2.4 == 3.2.5
<dholbach> davidcalle, we currently have https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/more-and-faster-imports on staging, right? shall I push a commit on top of that to udpate django-cms?
<davidcalle> dholbach: let's make a separate branch (just in case want to revert if we end up in another dependency breakage). I'm going to merge the former into trunk
<dholbach> hang ont then
<davidcalle> dholbach: hah, just noticed it was on the branch, nevermind then!
<dholbach> doing a separate branch now
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/325-cms-update/+merge/293374
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'll push it on staging right after lunch
<dholbach> thanks a bunch, davidcalle!
<davidcalle> dholbach: thank you for doing all the hand work!
<dholbach> running local tests now
<dholbach> I'll be out for lunch in a bit too
<dholbach> the sun is shining
<davidcalle> :)
<davidcalle> I'm out now, need to run some errands before eating with family, see you in a bit
<dholbach> yep, see you later :)
<dholbach> tests passed
#ubuntu-website 2020-04-25
<bionicpup64_623> hello
<bionicpup64_623> #germanvd
<Germanvd> Alguien de Republica Dominicana?
